# SUP vs Kayak reds report.



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I went out for my very first time today on a stand up paddle board with Ernie Cavitts from Cavitt custom rods in Panama City Beach. I didn’t know what to aspect on how the board was going to handle or feel and how stable it was going to be, but after standing up and sight fishing out of hobie outback for a couple of years I was thinking how bad could it be. We launched out around 11am to try to do some sight fishing on some reds with the sun out bright. First thing that I noticed when I got on the board was how easy it was to paddle and how it glided thru the water. The next thing was how stable the board really was. The board that I was using was a 12'6'' foot Riviera and it was for sure more stable then a outback without the outriggers on. I did get my paddling down fairly quickly and it didn’t take long to get my gear situated. I am sure all the times that I have stood in a kayak really helped me out with all this stuff. Well Ernie and I ended up going to some marshes to sight fish but the water was stained pretty dark and the wind was up some so we had to rely on blind casting around a bunch of mullet. I ended up catching two reds and we figured we went around five miles round trip in around a four hour time frame. I recommend not going longer then four hours if you are new to the sport until you get used to paddling and everything that comes along with just being on the board itself. The fishing was slow but it was a great experience and I know I will end up doing it again. My next report should be from a kayak as I am picking up my new 2014 outback sometime this week from my sponsor at yellowfin ocean sports over in Santa Rosa Beach. I do look forward to when the fishing season kicks into high gear this year!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Nice report. The folks over at yellowfin are awesome. They're my go to shop.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome Brandon. Welcome back!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to have ya back Brandon


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking paddle board. Perfect for marsh fishing in shallow water. Thanks for sharing.


----------

